# Full contact fishing/Shawn James scam!?



## titans0825 (Sep 2, 2009)

Anyone else "purchase" echo duck calls from him? Paid him for one and no call, no messages/emails. Paid $70 via paypal and now he is banned.:headknock


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

titans0825 said:


> Anyone else "purchase" echo duck calls from him? Paid him for one and no call, no messages/emails. Paid $70 via paypal and now he is banned.:headknock


So...contact PayPal and tell them he's a fraud. They don't mess around.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Dispute it with PayPal asap!!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

He tried to scam me on buying a reel. I never sent him any money. He is a piece of **** and hope he falls on an aids infected needle.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Fresh2Salt said:


> So...contact PayPal and tell them he's a fraud. They don't mess around.





JFolm said:


> Dispute it with PayPal asap!!


I bet the op sent PayPal gift payment. Gift payments can't be disputed. You have no protection paying that way. That's why I never did the deal with him.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

File a police report and have the Officer contact me and I can give the login information. This guy seems to have hit several outdoors sites doing the same scam.

Rule to watch out, new members selling and asking for paypal gifts.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Sad deal donot what call PAYPAL asap


----------



## titans0825 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Full contact fishing scam.*

I am a law enforcement officer, so I'm going to be working up a case ASAP. I sent the money as send money for goods/services. Just posting so no one else gets scammed. Based on the replies, I'm a little late and he must be popular in the thieving game. Thanks for the input fellas. I've also contacted PayPal and another victim has contacted Echo duck calls, due to the fact the mr. Shawn James is Echo "pro staff" :texasflag


----------



## titans0825 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Info on full contact fishing*

Robert white church? Ring a bell to anyone? Possibly from San Antonio.... Any and all info is greatly appreciated. This guy has scammed several people across the internet and I want to put a stop to it. Big thanks to Bill 2cooladmin, and the others who have sent PMs to me for all the help. Checked with PayPal and my dumbass did send it as a gift, so no dispute....  ****! He saw me coming! $70 for an echo sounded too good to be true.... Lesson learned.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

If you want a good duck call still. Go to the woodworkers forum. There are a few good guys down there that will hook you up. Upstanding 2 cool members. :walkingsm


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

bill said:


> File a police report and have the Officer contact me and I can give the login information. This guy seems to have hit several outdoors sites doing the same scam.
> 
> *Rule to watch out, new members selling and asking for paypal gifts.*


Great advice....same as eBay, never buy from new sellers, or those without a great seller reputation.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Man, I sent Mr. Robert Whitechurch a few emails about why he was advertising and not replying to private messages or phone calls.


----------



## Caribbean Pirate (Aug 4, 2005)

Yeah, Robert Whitechuch AKA Fish2BTheBest is probably the same person. He got me for a reel also. I used Paypal, but deducted from a credit card and not my back account. Called the credit card company and they removed the charge. I have some friends in law enforcement also and and gave them the info to see what they can do. Learned my lesson, dont do the gift money, make sure you use the goods and services on Paypal. Will make it much easier to get your funds back from scum like this.


----------



## Lsube0555 (Dec 10, 2012)

I got in on the reel too, but got my money back... That's why I suggested a thread dedicated to buyer/seller reviews in the classifieds where you can post positive transactions as well as bad ones so guys like this can't burn a ton of people before being caught, because some honest people might come on here to sell or buy stuff and their new and no one will want to buy, everyone was new at one point, anyway we can look into adding some sort of buyer beware or positive transaction rating system


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Another forum I'm on had a rating system that you can view on their profile.


I never knew that about gifting payments. I do check to see their post count and length of membership though.


----------



## titans0825 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Robert white church*

It's been a little while since I've been on 2cool. I've made several transactions with awesome 2coolers with no snag. My first transaction in years was with that Dbag and I got smoked. I'm an avid ebayer and always look at length of time on the site and feedback. He definitely played a good game. I'm working on PayPal but it doesn't look good. It's not about the money either, it's the principle of thieving. Funny thing is, being a cop, I preach about online money safety all the time. **** I feel stupid. Thanks again for all the help fellas! Not gonna let one ****bag ruin a great site. Hope to see you guys in the surf this summer in Matagorda! I will be around, patrolling and wishing I was in the surf!-Matt Mireles:texasflag


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Is he on facebook?


----------



## gcat (Oct 25, 2005)

I haven't found him on Facebook.
The pics he used on here were from a closed group on facebook though. That's how I figured it out. 
He's got law officials in 3 states looking over this now.


----------



## ossnap (Jan 4, 2010)

Some forums will place a limit on the minimum number of posts a user must have before they can post anything to a classified section. I'm not sure if anything like that is in place here. It is not a complete prevention mechanism but does create a deterrence. Sorry to hear you got scammed. I hope justice is served at some point.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

ossnap said:


> Some forums will place a limit on the minimum number of posts a user must have before they can post anything to a classified section. I'm not sure if anything like that is in place here. It is not a complete prevention mechanism but does create a deterrence. Sorry to hear you got scammed. I hope justice is served at some point.


I want to say there use to be a minimum, not sure with the new owners though.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Man, I sent Mr. Robert Whitechurch a few emails about why he was advertising and not replying to private messages or phone calls.


So did I. Lol. My cell and office number are on my emails so I was hoping the pos would call cussing me back and I could get a phone number off the id. Not even an email from that fng "vaginaSSY".


----------



## ossnap (Jan 4, 2010)

spurgersalty said:


> I want to say there use to be a minimum, not sure with the new owners though.


I did not know there were new owners. Does Mont not own the forum?


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

ossnap said:


> I did not know there were new owners. Does Mont not own the forum?


Negative. Owned by canucks now.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

ossnap said:


> Some forums will place a limit on the minimum number of posts a user must have before they can post anything to a classified section. I'm not sure if anything like that is in place here. It is not a complete prevention mechanism but does create a deterrence. Sorry to hear you got scammed. I hope justice is served at some point.


New members can not sign up and start to post in the classifieds. We do have limits in place but nothing is perfect.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I am still very much here and active in the day to day things operationally. The classifieds were designed by me to be a place for members to sell to other members. That's why they are free. Just because we have some jackwads get in there from time to time, isn't a reason to go making a bunch of changes. One thing we will never get into as long as I am here is any sort of "feedback" BBB, "angie's list" or anything resembling them. That's not what we do here. Just like it says in the FAQ section, expect to get thrown under the bus anytime LEO's or Lawyers come calling. At any rate, buyer beware and use good judgement in purchasing decisions.


----------



## Kenner 23 (Sep 14, 2009)

Has anyone called Eric Holdem's DOJ to investigate the mail and wire fraud this Richard Head has pulled on the 2Coolers? It's a Federal offense so I believe that's who you would call.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

R Little said:


> Has anyone called Eric Holdem's DOJ to investigate the mail and wire fraud this Richard Head has pulled on the 2Coolers? It's a Federal offense so I believe that's who you would call.


actually in my past experience on cases, the State Attorney General's Office will get involved

People that got their funds returned by paypal don't have a case as they are not out anything. Paypal is and they will be the ones who have to move forward in the criminal process. They also have all his information. They are very experienced in this matter they just need to be made aware of others that have been scammed. Having a Officer involved with everyone's details will help things move along faster.


----------



## gcat (Oct 25, 2005)

Guys he got a couple people on Facebook over some echo calls too. He had a Facebook page under the name James Whitechurch


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

If you have evidence (phone numbers and addresses), please report it to law enforcement. Please don't just post up google searches.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

titans0825 said:


> It's been a little while since I've been on 2cool. I've made several transactions with awesome 2coolers with no snag. My first transaction in years was with that Dbag and I got smoked. I'm an avid ebayer and always look at length of time on the site and feedback. He definitely played a good game. I'm working on PayPal but it doesn't look good. It's not about the money either, it's the principle of thieving. Funny thing is, being a cop, I preach about online money safety all the time. **** I feel stupid. Thanks again for all the help fellas! Not gonna let one ****bag ruin a great site. Hope to see you guys in the surf this summer in Matagorda! I will be around, patrolling and wishing I was in the surf!-Matt Mireles:texasflag


Long-time ebayer here. I've done quite a few transactions both buying and selling with some fairly substantial $$. Length of time on ebay and feedback are the keys to successful buying. With selling it is not as big of an issue. Got burned once with a $275+ tilt-trim. Boat was stored a long way off and it took me too long to determine that it was the wrong one. By the time I did the time limit had expired. IMHO: $70 is a cheap lesson learned. Don't beat yourself up too badly. Sorry you got taken. Lesson learned, keep plugging.

SG2


----------



## Oso Blanco (Oct 17, 2010)

I am an Ebayer and paypal user. How do you tell the difference between goods and services and a gift transaction?


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

Oso Blanco said:


> I am an Ebayer and paypal user. How do you tell the difference between goods and services and a gift transaction?


It's on PayPal if you initiate a transfer to send money it will ask if you are sending money to friends or family (in which case there are no associated fees) or for goods and services (in which case the transferee gets hit with a 3% fee taken out of the amount sent). Buying/selling on the classifieds here and elsewhere people ask to send it "discretely" to avoid the fees. Of course then the buyer doesn't get the PayPal protection policy. Buying through eBay its a nonissue because it sends you an invoice and the seller isn't going to get around the fee.


----------



## oldvette (Aug 12, 2009)

Add me to this list as well !


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

any update on catching this guy?


----------



## indaskinny (May 25, 2009)

I did notice someone recently banned Gilbert.... One who was mentioned in the thread earlier. No clue if connected.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

that's why I was asking


----------



## gcat (Oct 25, 2005)

I got my refund from PAYPAL today.

[email protected] pulled the same scam on Facebook and he is banned here now. 

Pretty sure all these handles were created by the same kid


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

Changed his profile name on fb too.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Wow...


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

fishin shallow said:


> Wow...


x2


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

So this was all the james illigen kid whos daddy has the scb he calls his


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

letsgofishbro said:


> So this was all the james illigen kid whos daddy has the scb he calls his


That dude played the part good if he was scamming people on here. I remember him from the boating section always posting about scb.


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

gunsmoke11 said:


> That dude played the part good if he was scamming people on here. I remember him from the boating section always posting about scb.


his daddies scb.


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

letsgofishbro said:


> his daddies scb.


Lol careful somebody with a new handle might take up for him [email protected] nobody would suspect a thing...


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

This may be the same guy. Never know when one will slip up and use some real information.

http://www.arkansashunting.net/showthread.php?t=178624


----------

